# 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on



## qml91911 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Everbody,
Im new here and came to this forum before giving up all hope. Maybe you guys can help. I've had my Vr6 for a while and I've had the same re-occuring issue my Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all turn on and my car turns to crap. I took it to the dealer under warranty multiple times and they told me it was a bad ground, then a bad sensor, and then a bad wire, ect ect. They reset the codes and then a few day or weeks later they all come back on. I'm not sure what to do... What do you guys suggest?
Thanks,
Luis










_Modified by qml91911 at 7:33 AM 10/14/2007_


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

Generally when those three come on it's the MAF Sensor. I've also had the EPC light come on for a bad brake light sensor also. If it is a bad ground, it's possibly the one hiding under the battery box. Getting it scanned with a VAGCOM would give a lot of insight and posting those codes would help to track down the problem.


----------



## qml91911 (Oct 14, 2007)

Would a bad MAF trigger other codes to come up?


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (qml91911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qml91911* »_Would a bad MAF trigger other codes to come up? 

Yep, when my MAF went, all three came up as well. ITs not a big deal, just drive it nice and take it to the dealer asap


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

I had all three on 2 weeks ago and it was the brake light switch that caused the EPC and traction control. The check engine was the coolant temp sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*


_Quote »_I'm not sure what to do... What do you guys suggest?

Replace the brake light switch, there is a recall for it.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (gf2020)*

I can't remember a time when I didn't have check engine lights...


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

i had the same problem. First they said it was a bad O2 sensor off the cat..







...suuure replace under warranty. F**ked the threads on my cat so they had to replace that free. 2 days later same crap.. EPC, Traction, ABS still fluttering and car shutting off at lights, turning off car.. etc. and resetting everything.
After many, many trips to the stealership, they replaced my ground wire as it had started to change to that green colour and the connectors were beginning to corrode which they also replaced under warranty for me.
so its been fine for the last 2 weeks. 
Oh yeah, I also had my MAF replaced too.
Still monitoring it, hope this helps.


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

oh yeah, forgot to mention that I've scanned it with my VAGcom and no codes were ever tripped once I changed the MAF and O2 sensor.
So it is quite a PIA!


----------



## qml91911 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I can't remember a time when I didn't have check engine lights...


That's because you probably never took that black MAF clamp that they send you with the kit, it was only needed for stage 1, not 2.


----------



## mbzdoc (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

I had the exact same codes come up all at the same time---turned out it was the maf sensor and nothing else.
I replaced the maf sensor and have never had that problem again.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

do the brake light switch recall and see if that does anything. also, go to autozone, get the check engine light code scanned and report back to us, we should be able to give you an idea of where to look to troubleshoot.


----------



## 86 cab (Sep 22, 2004)

i also just recently had the same problem
all three lights came on and the car was bogging.
i was rainning a lot and i got water sucked in my cold air intake my dash lit up like a christmas tree. the dealer checked my codes it was the maf to much water. anyway hope that helps 
the car runs great now


----------



## Ekeop432 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (qml91911)*

i had the same problem a while ago my battery **** the bed and also the fuse box on top of the battery.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

I was taking a look at my engine, and I realized that the stock intake was not connected to the throttle body. 
Could that of triggered all 3 lights? And where is the MAF sensor located???


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (EcuaDUBinFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EcuaDUBinFL* »_I was taking a look at my engine, and I realized that the stock intake was not connected to the throttle body. 
Could that of triggered all 3 lights? And where is the MAF sensor located???

It would trigger all those lights....your MAF Sensor is located inside the plastik intake pipe...it's where you connect your MAF sensor plug


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

On my way to the dealership, The EPC light turns off, only the CEL and traction lights are on. 
Dealer stated that its the MAF sensor $350.
but since my warranty hasn't kicked in. i have to wait a couple days. 
MAF sensor wouldnt affect daily driving would it?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I can't remember a time when I didn't have check engine lights...


pffsh check engine light? what is that?


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (EcuaDUBinFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EcuaDUBinFL* »_On my way to the dealership, The EPC light turns off, only the CEL and traction lights are on. 
Dealer stated that its the MAF sensor $350.
but since my warranty hasn't kicked in. i have to wait a couple days. 
MAF sensor wouldnt affect daily driving would it?

You can still drive with a bad MAF...the car will bog down when you try to accelerate though. I just had mine go south on me this morning. Bought a new one from Performance-Cafe for $99
CLICK HERE --> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1791


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MonkeyBiz)*

You can unplug your MAF sensor and drive it...my MAF sensor went bad on my MK3 VR and it was idling crappy and would sputter on acceleration....once the sensor was unplugged everything was perfect....you'll get little hick ups when you try to accelerate first thing in the morning while the car is cold, once warmed up for a few minutes it works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GmrTpuffI (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (juggernautt)*

i know what you mean i have had my 04 gti for about a month and i have had a light on at least once a week, this time its the maf, thank God for this vortex


----------



## doubleduh3488 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VR6 24V... Check engine, EPC, and Traction Control Light all on (Mr.BooMY)*

Have you taken it to get the computer actually read? I had that happen to me too. It started out as all those and then eventually it just turned into a misfire. When i took mine into the shop i had to replace all the timing chains, MAF sensor and coil pack. Maybe its one of them. Has it lost a lot of power? sluggish going up hills? DO the RPM's go so low that you stall out? The first thing i would do is check o2 and MAF snesors, air filter, plugs and wires. and then move onto maybe bringing it back into the shop.


----------

